
Craigslist is raking in $1B a year, according to one estimates - onetimemanytime
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/01/24/craigslist-posts-annual-revenue-of-1-billion-study.html
======
radarthreat
How?

~~~
theturtletalks
They charge for apartment listings in certain markets.

~~~
Topgamer7
They charge for more than just apartment listings in some areas too.

~~~
jaChEWAg
Apartment listings making that much money? Wow!

